# ceiling beginning to sag



## hosana (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm a newbie to the forum in search of answers. I have a house that was built in the 50's. It a solid built house with 12" pine tongue and groove planks on the ceiling and walls of the living room and kitchen. I've been renovating the house, trying to update it over the past 4 years. In the last 2 years, I've noticed that the ceiling in the living room is developing a sag. The sag is closer to the middle of the house, closer to a load bearing wall. I've noticed that it's beginning to worsen. I can calso see that a seam between the tougue a groove appears to be getting wider. In the attic I have trusses. It appears to have enough bracing above the living room area. I have not removed any load bearing walls. I did have to jack up the floor about 2" on the opposite side of the house. Any suggestions on how to raise and support this problem? Any suggestions are appreciated. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 24, 2008)

The source of load, that is causing the deflection needs to be determined. It could be an odd brace in the attic, it could be a sinking support under the house, maybe a bad ceiling joist. Nearly every progressive deflection has a source that needs to be corrected before the deflection can be repaired.


----------



## handyguys (Nov 25, 2008)

What he said ^^^^
Before a repair like this can be done you need to understand why. Just jacking up something will eventually fail.

i would look under the load bearing wall. Check posts, sill, etc in basement or crawlspace. Could be rot or termites. Could also not have been built properly. There is no way to tell from here. Do a bit of investigating or have someone inspect it for you.


----------



## hosana (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll start searching for the problem and come back with what I find.


----------

